# She's Been Holding Out On Me - Dammmmittt



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

She fixed these little dudes she calls pigs in a blanket and I can't eat just 1. Better see if I can turn our scales back 20 lbs. at 2:00 AM 11-28-19.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I seriously have a hollow leg for stuff like this. No doubt that I could put down 20 of those without getting the sweats.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Windows on Wash said:


> I seriously have a hollow leg for stuff like this. No doubt that I could put down 20 of those without getting the sweats.


You sweat when you eat too much? I never heard of that.:smile:
I did know a guy who sweated when he ate spicy food.


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

SeniorSitizen said:


> She fixed these little dudes she calls pigs in a blanket and I can't eat just 1. Better see if I can turn our scales back 20 lbs. at 2:00 AM 11-28-19.



Careful, you wanna eat pigs in a blanket, not be one. :wink2:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> You sweat when you eat too much? I never heard of that.:smile:
> I did know a guy who sweated when he ate spicy food.



You have never heard of the "meat sweats"?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Windows on Wash said:


> You have never heard of the "meat sweats"?


No.:smile:


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Nik, They aren’t medically proven, but are discussed/have their believers.
Here is a link for you.
https://www.gq.com/story/meat-sweats-explained-thanksgiving


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> No.:smile:


Guess you've never been to a churrascaria!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Been to a few. Last one I went to was Tysons. Definitely needed help getting out of my seat....


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

huesmann said:


> Guess you've never been to a churrascaria!


Never heard of that. Looked it up and there is one not too far from me. Checked their website. I won't be going there, I'm not independently wealthy and even if I was I wouldn't pay what they ask not to mention the almost mandatory weekdays 20% gratuity and mandatory 20% Holidays and parties over 5.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

huesmann said:


> Guess you've never been to a churrascaria!


There are 5 in the college town 20 miles away. I'll have to try it.

California doesn't have as much European influence as the East Coast. More Asian & Mexican.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

huesmann said:


> Guess you've never been to a churrascaria!


Had to look that one up, man, y'all sure do know a lot of new words, without google I would be totally lost. :biggrin2:

I remember breaking out in a severe sweat eating chilli once, it was called A$$ Kicking Chilli from the Bass Pro Shop, believe you me, it was.  And the next day it was just about as rough. :vs_whistle:


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Never heard of that. Looked it up and there is one not too far from me. Checked their website. I won't be going there, I'm not independently wealthy and even if I was I wouldn't pay what they ask not to mention the almost mandatory weekdays 20% gratuity and mandatory 20% Holidays and parties over 5.


Not sure which one you have, but the big ones near me are national chains, and I got on their e-mail lists. They periodically have discount deals, 1/3-1/2 off or so. Also, my area has biannual restaurant weeks where many restaurants have a discount. I never go to a churrascaria for full price.



Nik333 said:


> California doesn't have as much European influence as the East Coast. More Asian & Mexican.


But churrascarias aren't European, they're Brazilian.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

huesmann said:


> Not sure which one you have, but the big ones near me are national chains, and I got on their e-mail lists. They periodically have discount deals, 1/3-1/2 off or so. Also, my area has biannual restaurant weeks where many restaurants have a discount. I never go to a churrascaria for full price.
> 
> 
> But churrascarias aren't European, they're Brazilian.


I read the word is Portuguese.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

huesmann said:


> Not sure which one you have, but the big ones near me are national chains, and I got on their e-mail lists. They periodically have discount deals, 1/3-1/2 off or so. Also, my area has biannual restaurant weeks where many restaurants have a discount. I never go to a churrascaria for full price.
> 
> 
> But churrascarias aren't European, they're Brazilian.


Looks like my initial search turned up the most expensive places. The are quite a few in the Houston area and a couple that look like chain places. Also several food truck churrascarias. Brazilian is what I saw also. Google found one place in Matoury, French Guiana. :surprise:


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> I read the word is Portuguese.


I mean, a Lisbon native may disagree, but what do you think they speak in Brazil? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

huesmann said:


> I mean, a Lisbon native may disagree, but what do you think they speak in Brazil? :vs_laugh:


Yes, that was kind of dumb since I do know that.:biggrin2: ( I'm on Benadryl which causes dopey thinking.) But, many European countries have influenced S.America. i wonder if Portugal has something like that.


----------

